# Strong 700c wheel for canal paths



## gb155 (25 Jun 2011)

In the process of building a SS bike , it will take 35 width tyres from memory

So want to take it down some rough tow paths 

But I need front wheel


----------



## MacB (25 Jun 2011)

the front will take up to 44mm but you've got to settle on a rim size really, I thought you were going narrow. However I do have the front wheel still from the original wheelset I had built, Mavic A719 36h rim on Shimano 105 hub, the rim is an erto of 622-19. This size of rim probably limits you to no lower than a 28mm tyre with 32 or 35 being a good fit, though I have read of people running down to 25mm, I think that wouldn't give a good profile or ride. My road bike has Mavic TN719(same erto of 622-19) rims with 28mm tyres at present and the ride's fine.

Just had a quick nose in the garage and I could do the front wheel and throw in a pair of Conti Sports Contact tyres in 700x32(they come up quite narrow though) which have a fair bit of life in them. More a road tyre but good enough to get you bombing around for a while at little cost. Say £60 shipped for wheel, with skewer and rim tape, plus the two tyres? The wheel is very low mileage obviously.


----------



## gb155 (25 Jun 2011)

I really wanna have a go at making it a cyclo-x SS beast TBH 

I know the original plan was a super fast roadie


----------



## MacB (25 Jun 2011)

gb155 said:


> I really wanna have a go at making it a cyclo-x SS beast TBH
> 
> I know the original plan was a super fast roadie



well if you go with a road rim, ie 622-13, you'll struggle to fit bigger tyres, you could look for a 622-17 but I'd go with 622-19 personally. The actual rim stickers rate them from 25 to 47mm tyres but, as already mentioned, I wouldn't want to go below 28mm.

Up to you buddy, but I'd decide on size of tyres you want to run and then aim for a rim to match.


----------



## smokeysmoo (25 Jun 2011)

My CX came with DT Swiss wheels and 700x32 Nobbly Nics, but it now has Halo Aerorage wheels and 700x28 Marathon+

I'd recommend either wheel as they have both been totally reliable and bomb proof upto now. I'm actually selling the DT Swiss wheelset if you're interested Gaz.


----------



## gb155 (25 Jun 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> My CX came with DT Swiss wheels and 700x32 Nobbly Nics, but it now has Halo Aerorage wheels and 700x28 Marathon+
> 
> I'd recommend either wheel as they have both been totally reliable and bomb proof upto now. I'm actually selling the DT Swiss wheelset if you're interested Gaz.



Well, I have a rear wheel on its way to me, but thinking about it, im not sure if it will only take road tyres

as always, it totally depends on price as I this is a budget project, but let me know how much and i'll let you know if I have the money (PS The £650 went on another road bike project )


----------



## buddha (25 Jun 2011)

MacB said:


> well if you go with a road rim, ie 622-13, you'll struggle to fit bigger tyres, you could look for a 622-17 but I'd go with 622-19 personally. The actual rim stickers rate them from 25 to 47mm tyres but, as already mentioned, I wouldn't want to go below 28mm.
> 
> Up to you buddy, but I'd decide on size of tyres you want to run and then aim for a rim to match.


For what it's worth, I've had no issues running 25mm Krylion Carbon's or Rubino Pro's on A719's in the 3-4 years I've had them.


----------



## PaulSecteur (26 Jun 2011)

I have these Mavic a319, DT spokes and deore hubs on my tricross (along with Marathon plus 32s). £52 for a new front wont break the bank and you know it hasnt been abused. Mine ran very true out the box, and still do. They are mainly used on roads, but have done fields and towpaths no problem. 
Im looking forward to getting some Marathon winters on it.

EDIT: forgot the link! http://www.wiggle.co.uk/?s=mavic+a319 wheel


----------

